# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Fuertes precipitaciones en la región de Murcia

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, la semana pasada en la Región de Murcia hubo fuertes precipitaciones en las que llegaron a desbordarse varias ramblas, causando grandes destrozos materiales "afortunadamente"

En este link teneis mas información 
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100818.html

Un saludo.

----------


## nando

Hola merodeando por ahí encontré esto

http://www.atlasdemurcia.com/index.p...nundaciones/2/

----------


## Luján

> Hola merodeando por ahí encontré esto
> 
> http://www.atlasdemurcia.com/index.p...nundaciones/2/


Buena fuente de información.

Parece bastante completa.

----------


## Salut

No se si la info del atlas de Murcia coincide con la documentación de la CHS (vamos, si una de las partes ha hecho copia-pega). No lo he mirado. Pero vamos, si es diferente, esto también puede aportar información interesante:

http://www.chsegura.es/chs/informaci...ia/riadas.html

----------


## nando

> Buena fuente de información.
> 
> Parece bastante completa.


la verdad cuando lo colgué esta tarde no me dí cuenta de lo extenso que era, es bastante interesante fué por estar buscando por las inundaciones del 20 octubre del año 82 ,recuerdo aquel dia muy bien contaba con 15 años de eda estuvo todo el dia lloviendo bueno lloviendo no es la palabra correcta diluviando desde las 9 de la mañana hasta la tarde ,salió una rambla que ni los mas viejos del lugar habian visto nunca yo la ví y partió mi pueblo en 2 con aquel Rio improvisado no la he vuelto a ver jamas de esto hace aproximadamente 28 años

----------

